# Multisim Diodos simulacion



## Dianita_D (Mar 15, 2009)

Hola de nuevo 

Aquí con problemas Con el MULTISIM quisiera saber si maneja los diodos TZ12, TZ6, TZ13.

O que programa maneja estos diodos y otros mas para su simulación como el multisim.

Gracias espero sus prontas repuestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

¿ Y por que no te fijas en el listado de diodos del Multisim ?


----------



## Dianita_D (Mar 15, 2009)

Porque No estan la Lista DE Multisim 10 ningunos  de los diodos mencionados...

porlo que pregunto es si el Multisim 10 los maneja pero con otro nombres o hay que descargardo y si es asi de donde los descargo y como los instalo... Y si no que programa los maneja para su simulacion como multisim 10...
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

¿ Que tipo de diodos son ?
¿ Buscaste si en la lista figura algún reemplazo ?


----------

